# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Who are the Russians?

## Dave T

I found this video weird but strangely compelling.  Can anyone explain it and tell me whose music it is? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s2reHagNiKc

----------


## Leof

The singer is Юрий Шевчук the band is ДДТ the song is Россия

----------


## Dave T

Спасибо Leof!

----------


## Lampada

> The singer is Юрий Шевчук the band is ДДТ the song is Россия

   ::   В тексте этой песни много странных образов, по-моему, весь текст здесь просто набор слов без содержания.    *Небо на земле* 
Там, где тьма стоит у света, где небритые умы
В смысл не веря от завета, чтут наказы из тюрьмы
На спине таскают время, да ссыпают на весы
Чистят мраморное темя, кормят Спасские часы		
Днём кряхтят под образами, воют в небо по ночам
Не в свои садятся сани, а потом - всё по врачам
Сколько "буйных" с плеч срубили, не пришили ни одну
Тянут песнь, как деды жили, сами мрачно, да по дну  
Берегут до первой смерти, отпевают до второй
Всех святых распяли черти, Бог - он, видно,  выходной
Всё - не в масть, да всё - досада, света - тьма, а света нет
Завели хмыри в засаду и пытают столько лет
Днём со свечками искали выход в жизнь, где всё не так
Дырок много, все слыхали, а не выскочить никак
Там, где тьма стоит у света, там, где свет всегда у тьмы
От заветов до завета бродят странные умы  
Волосатыми глазами шьют дела, куют детей
Запрягают летом сани, и похожи на людей
Эй прокашлись, вша живая, спой негромко под луной,
Как я на груди сарая спал счастливый и хмельной.
Снились времена другие: мир без дури и войны
Девы - стройные, нагие, парни - трезвые умы
Что принёс благие вести пьяный ангел на крыле
Все мы на перине с песней строим небо на земле

----------


## charlestonian

> Originally Posted by Leof  The singer is Юрий Шевчук the band is ДДТ the song is Россия      В тексте этой песни много странных образов, по-моему, весь текст здесь просто набор слов без содержания.    *Небо на земле* 
> Там, где тьма стоит у света, где небритые умы
> В смысл не веря от завета, чтут наказы из тюрьмы
> На спине таскают время, да ссыпают на весы
> Чистят мраморное темя, кормят Спасские часы		
> Днём кряхтят под образами, воют в небо по ночам
> Не в свои садятся сани, а потом - всё по врачам
> Сколько "буйных" с плеч срубили, не пришили ни одну
> Тянут песнь, как деды жили, сами мрачно, да по дну  
> ...

 Dumb song, and dumb Group... They don't make any sense!

----------


## Оля

> В тексте этой песни много странных образов, по-моему, весь текст здесь просто набор слов без содержания.

 Так можно сказать про многие стихи, если пытаться понять их как прозу или как текст попсовой "песни". 
I liked the verses and I understood them. ДДТ is very good group and it has many popular and beautiful songs.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Dumb song, and dumb Group... They don't make any sense!

 Shevchuk is a very intelligent man. Most of his songs are full of allegories and metaphors. It's really dumb to believe something is dumb just because you can't understand it.

----------


## Leof

Ну, вы уж сами разберитесь, кто такой Шевчук и что у него за песни. Я просто навёл справку, а такая музыка мне совсем не нравится. 
PS:  You are welcome *Dave T*!

----------


## KPingston

Я люблю ДДТ! 
Прослушать "Ночь Людмила"! Это моя любимая песня!  ::

----------


## Rtyom

Я вообще люблю депрессивные стихи. Их можно понять только в похожих состояниях... Нормальных, не наркотических.  ::

----------

